# Ansia da prestazione...



## Konrad (28 Marzo 2012)

Ansia da prestazione.
Sì, avete letto bene. Insomma, è da moltissimo che non lo faccio e l'attesa di venerdì sera si riempie di pensieri su quello che succederà. Sarò all'altezza? Insomma, non è che son cose che si dimenticano, è un po' come andare in bicicletta. Eh, una parola... in bicicletta non vado da almeno 20 anni il che a sua volta influenza il fisico ed il fisico venerdì tornerebbe utile per una prestazione di alto livello.
Lo sapete anche voi come vanno queste cose. Sei bravo e ti richiamano, tornano a cercarti per rifare tutto ma... se sbagli... lì sorrideranno, diranno che sei andato bene, che ti chiameranno ancora. E poi solo il silenzio.
Ricominciare è un po' come quando lo fai per la prima volta. Nell'attesa pensi a tutte le cose che potrebbero andare male, pensi che partirai con il piede sbagliato e quello poi influenzerà l'intera serata. Ed è così in fondo. Se inizi bene, se ti muovi bene... prendi fiducia, ti senti padrone del mondo. Ma se sbagli... rischi di non riprenderti più. E ci saranno solo i sorrisi di consolazione e la certezza che non verrai richiamato. E fosse solo quello... no, magari. La voce si sparge, in giro vengono a sapere della tua scarsa prestazione e se vuoi una nuova chance ti tocca cambiare completamente giro, frequentare altre persone. Con il doppio dell'ansia di prima. Ricordo i tempi quando lo facevo ogni giorno, persino più volte al giorno. Sudore, urla e tanta, tanta soddisfazione. Tra i vari tipi di esercizio fisico è quello che preferisco. E amo la sigaretta dopo.
Però odio questa ansia. Io ci provo a pensare positivo. Fisicamente non sono in forma strepitosa ma sto bene, sono ancora giovane e non ho certo bisogno di qualche medicinale per aiutare il fisico a reagire come vorrei (non che lo prenderei comunque, quando sarà il momento che il fisico cederà mi rassegnerò ed accetterò la cosa). Ho una buona esperienza, so cosa fare, come farlo, quando farlo. Sono molto versatile, mi adatto rapidamente alle differenze che ci sono ogni volta che comincia una nuova prestazione. Sono pure preparato "oggettisticamente". I guanti non li dimentico di certo. Quella guaina sintetica è fondamentale.
Però... Però c'è sempre l'ansia. Se sbagliassi? Se, con queste due grandi mani, stringessi la presa troppo o troppo poco? O se non mi riuscisse un buon colpo di reni? Finirebbe malissimo. Peggio ancora se non proteggessi una palla con le mani per evitare le venisse dato un calcione nella mischia. E poi non basta far bene una volta. No. Ci si deve risollevare subito e continuare. Ancora ed ancora. Se fai bene solo la prima e sbagli tutto il resto non ti puoi mica aspettare che ti applaudano. Un mix di concentrazione ed istinto, è sempre così. A livello conscio non pensi, segui il ritmo con la massima naturalezza. Inconsciamente l'esperienza ti dice come fare, come posizionarti rispetto a lei.
Beh, ormai manca poco. C'è la tentazione di tirarsi indietro ma non lo farò. Ho preso un impegno e lo voglio rispettare.
Sì.
Venerdì sera torno a giocare a calcetto come portiere.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ce la posso fare!


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2012)

ahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

ma vahahahafanculu!!!!!!!!!! mi hai fatto leggere tutto fino alla fine !! auahauhauahhahahaah sono rimasto come un cretino!! leggevo e mi dicevo noo!! non è possibile non ci credooo, e mo che gli dico che gli scrivoo?? 
Ora so che scriverti! STRONZO. AUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Aprile 2012)

Meno male che ho l'abitudine di leggere prima le conclusioni :rotfl:


----------

